# Staying over



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Just looking a prices of the marriot as i stayed there last year, the prices seem alot higher than last time. I paid about £80, just looked now and they want £115. 

Do you know if there is anywhere to get offer codes or something similar as i was a nice hotel.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Try some of the discount sites I have never got a good deal direct with the larger hotels. Google is your friend.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Have a look at trip advisor, its a search engine of search engines


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Stayed at HolidayInnExpress last time and that was good. Bar shut when we left


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^^ Only cos you guys dried it up :lol:

Probably doing the same as last year > Holiday Inn. :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Stayed in the Holiday Inn Express last year too, But they wanted £96 this year.

Found the Park Inn in the town centre for £40 inc breakfast.

Steve


----------



## aslz78 (Sep 3, 2012)

From being a local the holiday inn is pretty easy to get to, and is usually cheap


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> ^^ Only cos you guys dried it up :lol:
> 
> Probably doing the same as last year > Holiday Inn. :thumb:


Could be an elephant of truth there Jay! I think it was mainly Steve below:lol:



mkv said:


> Stayed in the Holiday Inn Express last year too, But they wanted £96 this year.
> 
> Found the Park Inn in the town centre for £40 inc breakfast.
> 
> Steve


I've been quoted £71 at Holiday Inn Express mate...


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Could be an elephant of truth there Jay! I think it was mainly Steve below:lol:
> 
> I've been quoted £71 at Holiday Inn Express mate...


Haha, thanks Tim!..But your probably right. The good company made the lager go down quicker. Thats my excuse and im sticking to it.

£71 is good, its must have been my funny accent that made them quote £96 to me......... :lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Be nice to stay over but the gf Wont want to come . Luckly distance wise isn't too bad so don't mind driving home after and the bonus for me is that I can use the money saved on more goodies


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Got days inn booked £53 not bad me thinks as marriott wanted £150 for the family room


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

At the moment cheapest i've got is Holiday inn for £83 but damn GF want to stay at marriot becuase of the pool :-( supposed i got no choice if im dragging her to a detailing show


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Holiday inn want £210 for 4 nights (have family in pboro so will make it a long trip). Travelodge on the A1 is only £100!


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

Booked a room for 33.00 for 1 night 2 adults at travel lodge


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have found rooms in the Holiday Inn Express for £60 for the 7th July B&B if anyone is interested.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Travel Lodge booked near to the Arena and for £19.00 per night


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

TPR1966 said:


> Travel Lodge booked near to the Arena and for £19.00 per night


Decent prices and 15 min walk from the arena


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

M1CH431 said:


> Decent prices and 15 min walk from the arena


Which means I can have a beer or two at the show without worrying about the car :thumb:


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

TPR1966 said:


> Which means I can have a beer or two at the show without worrying about the car :thumb:


Like your thinking


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

We are staying at the Marriott the night before as a bit if a treat as it my wife's birthday a couple of days before. Planning to get there sat afternoon, chill out in the pool etc then dinner. My wife can have a lie I'm 'till checkout time while I get to the show for opening!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

i've now gone for the Marriott again but this time it was only £64 which is better than last time.


----------



## jdwinter (Dec 13, 2011)

Marriott booked up so a couple cokes the night before is in order


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Be worth checking with Travelodge, Alwalton, as its on the doorstep of the show.

Might have to ring as the net show check availability.


----------

